# pppd via umts-card: "No network protocols running"

## KaterGonzo

Hello Community,

i installed successfully my option qualcomm GT 3G Quad and i could establish a connection to my telephone provider "e-plus". But for some days i have following problem:

```
# pppd call e-plus nodetach

Serial connection established.

using channel 3

Using interface ppp0

Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/ttyUSB0

sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0x59329d87> <pcomp> <accomp>]

rcvd [LCP ConfReq id=0x3 <asyncmap 0x0> <auth chap MD5> <magic 0x80181a1> <pcomp> <accomp>]

sent [LCP ConfAck id=0x3 <asyncmap 0x0> <auth chap MD5> <magic 0x80181a1> <pcomp> <accomp>]

rcvd [LCP ConfAck id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0x59329d87> <pcomp> <accomp>]

rcvd [LCP DiscReq id=0x4 magic=0x80181a1]

rcvd [CHAP Challenge id=0x1 <8af7a0d20ef1db45f6f1ae6a32848f03>, name = "UMTS_CHAP_SRVR"]

sent [CHAP Response id=0x1 <cf3d3f1044b798a248a731142486528e>, name = "EPLUS"]

rcvd [CHAP Success id=0x1 ""]

CHAP authentication succeeded

CHAP authentication succeeded

sent [CCP ConfReq id=0x1 <deflate 15> <deflate(old#) 15> <bsd v1 15>]

sent [IPCP ConfReq id=0x1 <compress VJ 0f 01> <addr 0.0.0.0>]

rcvd [LCP ProtRej id=0x5 80 fd 01 01 00 0f 1a 04 78 00 18 04 78 00 15 03 2f]

Protocol-Reject for 'Compression Control Protocol' (0x80fd) received

rcvd [IPCP ConfNak id=0x1 <ms-dns1 10.11.12.13> <ms-dns3 10.11.12.14>]

sent [IPCP ConfReq id=0x2 <compress VJ 0f 01> <addr 0.0.0.0>]

rcvd [IPCP ConfNak id=0x2 <ms-dns1 10.11.12.13> <ms-dns3 10.11.12.14>]

sent [IPCP ConfReq id=0x3 <compress VJ 0f 01> <addr 0.0.0.0>]

sent [IPCP ConfReq id=0x3 <compress VJ 0f 01> <addr 0.0.0.0>]

sent [IPCP ConfReq id=0x3 <compress VJ 0f 01> <addr 0.0.0.0>]

sent [IPCP ConfReq id=0x3 <compress VJ 0f 01> <addr 0.0.0.0>]

sent [IPCP ConfReq id=0x3 <compress VJ 0f 01> <addr 0.0.0.0>]

sent [IPCP ConfReq id=0x3 <compress VJ 0f 01> <addr 0.0.0.0>]

sent [IPCP ConfReq id=0x3 <compress VJ 0f 01> <addr 0.0.0.0>]

sent [IPCP ConfReq id=0x3 <compress VJ 0f 01> <addr 0.0.0.0>]

sent [IPCP ConfReq id=0x3 <compress VJ 0f 01> <addr 0.0.0.0>]

sent [IPCP ConfReq id=0x3 <compress VJ 0f 01> <addr 0.0.0.0>]

IPCP: timeout sending Config-Requests

sent [LCP TermReq id=0x2 "No network protocols running"]

sent [LCP TermReq id=0x3 "No network protocols running"]

Connection terminated.

Modem hangup
```

This is my /etc/pppd/peers/e-plus

```
hide-password 

noauth

connect "/usr/sbin/chat -v -f /etc/chatscripts/e-plus"

debug

/dev/ttyUSB0

115200

defaultroute

noipdefault 

user "EPLUS"

 

ipparam e-plus
```

THis is my /etc/chatscripts/e-plus

```
ABORT BUSY ABORT 'NO CARRIER' ABORT VOICE ABORT 'NO DIALTONE' ABORT 'NO DIAL TONE' ABORT 'NO ANSWER' ABORT DELAYED

# modeminit

'' ATZ

# ispnumber

OK-AT-OK "ATDT*99***1#"

# ispconnect

CONNECT \d\c
```

Can anybody help me? Thx a lot!

----------

## jpl888

Where is the bit in your chat script that sets the "APN".

For instance in mine I have 

```
'OK'    'ATE0V1&D2&C1S0=0+IFC=2,2'

        'OK'    'AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP","3ireland.ie"'
```

Perhaps that is part of the problem.

I have only had those kind of errors when the provider is having trouble but don't quote me on that.

----------

